# Please help me refine 20 gallons of stock pot and filters



## evangattis (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, This is my first post, first I want to thank everyone for the wealth of knowledge and information i've received so far. I began a few months ago by contacting Streettips on youtube after watching all his videos and he directed me to this forum. I bought LazerSteves video and Hokes book and went from there. I started off with about 6000 grams of mixed karat jewelry. Every night I put 150 grams of mixed gold in a 2000ml beaker, I add 150 ml of Nitric, 600ml of HCL and place it on a hot plate for an hour or two then let it sit till the next night. I then add urea until it stops fizzing and filter it into another 2000 ml beaker. I then add SMB until i don't get a stain with my tin/hcl mix. Then I filter all the acid off and wash the mud 4 or 5 times until clean. Then I place the dry mud in a crucible and heat with a torch until I have a shiny gold button. I know this is not the suggested way on this forum but I admit I got in a hurry and may have rushed after the first few times of doing it Lazersteves way. I only inquarted a few times. The few pieces of gold that got a silver choride crust every time was minimal and I just crushed them and added them to the next batch. My problem now is that I have 20 gallons of purple stuff that contains all my bi-metals and a zip lock bag full of all the fine powder that I sifted out of every filter. I also have every filter and paper towel and gloves that had any residue of any kind on it. Can some one please tell me the best way to process all my remaining metals to get the maximum yield. I can send pics if needed. Thanks. my
youtube name is evangatis, it is my sons old account.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 5, 2017)

Pics work well. And everything you have asked for can be easily accessed via our wonderful search engine. Did you inquart the karat gold or go straight to Ar?


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 5, 2017)

I can help walk you thru the inquartation process if need be. Possibly a certain amount of your "mixed " karat never went into solution as a passivation layer of silver chloride could have formed a crust and kept the acid from reaching the inner gold and ceased the dissolution process.


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 5, 2017)

My fault, just seen where you partially inquarted the lot. Search "Stock Pot "


----------



## evangattis (Mar 8, 2017)

I guess my main question is, Should I just hang a piece of copper pipe in each milk jug and cement all the silver to the bottom? and if so How would I recover the remaining gold if there is any, also, what if there is other metals in there. Im sorry guys, I guess I'm just looking for a quick answer when I'm sure it must be somewhere in hokes book or on this forum somewhere. I will keep searching. Thanks.


----------



## evangattis (Mar 8, 2017)

Here are some before and after pics. Keep in mind 2 months ago I had no idea what I was doing, I still don't but I feel like Ive come along way. I will try to get some pics of my jugs of SN and powder.


----------



## evangattis (Mar 8, 2017)

Elemetal Refinery said it was between 97.8% and 99.5%. My newer batches are a lot neater and more shiney after using a 10% ammonia/90% H20 final wash. Should I just burn all my filters and towels together in gas and refine whats left exactly like I did the Karat scrap?


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 9, 2017)

That looks like a big pile of heaven  :G


----------



## everydayisalesson (Mar 9, 2017)

I hope the jugs are inside a catch pan. Milk jugs are not very thick and a pin hole could cost you a lot. Not to mention, it could be an environmental disaster waiting to happen.


----------

